# looking for the gent who owns the genuine SQ in the PNW



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

if any of you knows him or how to contact him, please email me, [email protected](dot)com. i would like to talk to him about displaying his car in less than two weeks.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Any luck?


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

no luck for the one i was looking for, but there's another one that showed up instead, a white one  supposedly there is four of these things in the portland area.


btw, the interior you inquired about is spoken for at this point. snooze ya looze!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

hahaha!!! 

Thanks man!!!


----------

